# Is this the place to talk about Tulisa's sex tape?



## Frumious B. (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure what the policy on such things is. But I've just downloaded it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2012)

Who is Tulisa and what is her sex tape and why is it relevant to urbanites?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 23, 2012)

link?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 23, 2012)

No this is not the place. Fuck Off! (That means go away by the way.)


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2012)

no.

i'm not going to ask who, i don't give a ctrap


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 23, 2012)

Seen a clip from it and her reaction video thing.  I felt sorry for her tbh, though i'm not sure if i'm being manipulated in a scheme to boost peoples profiles?  Sleb sex tapes is well old nowadays.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 23, 2012)

It really is time we had a separate nonce forum.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 23, 2012)

In this place "fuck off" seems to be the equivalent of "hello, lovely to see you".  But there's not much to say to people who haven't seen it or read the story. It's hard to escape - even broadsheets are covering it. SNIP Her lawyers are trying to get it removed from the internet but they don't seem to be very successful.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2012)

So a woman on tv had sex and someone (the person she was having sex with?) filmed it and now it's on the internet and people are watching it?


----------



## killer b (Mar 23, 2012)

what's with the bellend invasion tonight? where did you find us?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> In this place "fuck off" seems to be the equivalent of "hello, lovely to see you".


 
We're internet curmudgeons, not the fucking Get Along Gang. This is as welcoming as we get.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 23, 2012)

What the fuck is she doing with that thing ?  It's a cock, not a didgeridoo


----------



## salem (Mar 23, 2012)

Yesterday she posted her youtube confirmation.

Today 


> My debut solo single will be getting its first play on the chris moyles breakfast show from 0820am 2moro morning! So excited. Tune in guys!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Who gives a shit about any of this?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Who gives a shit about any of this?


 
No one.

I had to google the name, what a dull, bland looking person. How sad that she is, seemingly, only famous for having sex with someone else I've never heard of. If this is all it takes to become famous I should be a major Hollywood star!


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2012)

No, this should be in the music, bands, clubs & festies forum.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> It's hard to escape - even broadsheets are covering it


 
no, it's not hard to escape at all.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2012)

Is she the one from the band with the little skinny white guys and one of them is called Dappy? 
OK, it's 5.25 in the morning, I am pissed, I don't care but just asking...... @self


----------



## chazegee (Mar 23, 2012)

Christ, if she's been in a pop band you would expect her to know how to suck someone off properly.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2012)

I have not clicked the link as I do not want to so don't know.


----------



## chazegee (Mar 23, 2012)

okay, hang on, i'm just going to watch it again so i can report accurately


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2012)

bin


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> bin


 
You most probably right.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

dessiato said:


> No one.
> 
> I had to google the name, what a dull, bland looking person. How sad that she is, seemingly, only famous for having sex with someone else I've never heard of. If this is all it takes to become famous I should be a major Hollywood star!



That's not my she's famous  

She was a judge on XFactor, which is awfully popular. Whether you like it or not, all of you, she's famous for a reason.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> That's not my she's famous
> 
> She was a judge on XFactor, which is awfully popular. Whether you like it or not, all of you, she's famous for a reason.


 
I have no idea why I want to know without googling but what's the name of the fuckig shite band she is from. 
I only know coz her and the Dappy guy have been on Buzzcocks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I have no idea why I want to know without googling but what's the name of the fuckig shite band she is from.
> I only know coz her and the Dappy guy have been on Buzzcocks.



N'Dubz. The kids like.... 'liked' them. 

Dappy got done for whacking his gf then did a song called No Regrets, saying 'Aw, Chris Brown I know how you feel, poor us, eh'. Chris Brown is a singer who got done for whacking Rhianna and I'd you've not heard of *her* I can assist no further.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Dappy got done for whacking his gf then did a song called No Regrets, saying 'Aw, Chris Brown I know how you feel, poor us, eh'. Chris Brown is a singer who got done for whacking Rhianna and I'd you've not heard of *her* I can assist no further.


 
Wow.  What a guy.


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2012)

dessiato said:


> only famous for having sex with someone else I've never heard of.


She's very well known. She's in a successful band and is an X-Factor judge.


(ETA: Ah, Stella got there first)


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> In this place "fuck off" seems to be the equivalent of "hello, lovely to see you".


Fuck off btw.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Wow.  What a guy.



Two guys  Would you believe that idiots on the Internet actually did a load of "well, she must have deserved it. She should shut the fucj up" FEMALE idiots


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Two guys  Would you believe that idiots on the Internet actually did a load of "well, she must have deserved it. She should shut the fucj up" FEMALE idiots


 
Yeah, I already knew about Chris Brown etc, but didn't know that Dappy had made such a charming song.  The 'deserved' stuff with Rhianna was particularly unpleasant.


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't even have a telly. I just read really difficult books.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2012)

tommers said:


> I don't even have a telly. I just read really difficult books.


 
I don't have a telly but I read reasonably light books soooo......


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

dessiato said:


> No one.
> 
> I had to google the name, what a dull, bland looking person. How sad that she is, seemingly, only famous for having sex with someone else I've never heard of. If this is all it takes to become famous I should be a major Hollywood star!


She's famous for being the sensible one in N Dubz, and for being an X Factor judge.  I like her.  She's got character.  I feel sorry for her in this situation.  

I'll not be clicking the link (not that I know how to use torrents anyway).


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> N'Dubz. The kids like.... 'liked' them.


My kids liked them.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2012)

Can we get rid of the link please? I really don't want links like that on urban to attract even more fucking fuckwits to this site than we already have


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2012)

NVP said:


> Fuck off btw.


Can you unquote? This is a great way to attract even more bellends to this site than we have already


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2012)

If you like. I don't know how a link to a torrent site is going to attract more people here though tbh.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2012)

NVP said:


> If you like. I don't know how a link to a torrent site is going to attract more people here though tbh.


Because if people google it, they find the link here. Hurrah! Urban is the sort of place where we like sniggering at women in the public eye being utterly humiliated by their ex-lovers. Hahahahaa. And look, we can laugh at their sexual technique too. Hahahaha.

Fucking hell 
(@this thread, not you)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Hurrah! Urban is the sort of place where we like sniggering at women in the public eye being utterly humiliated by their ex-lovers. Hahahahaa. And look, we can laugh at their sexual technique too.


 
I'd rely on Urban to direct me to a sex tape featuring Tessa Jowell, say, or Melanie Phillips. And I'd probably watch with interest - really, my only problem with this thread is that I was quite happy in ignorance of Tulisa's existence and now that innocence has been snatched from me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Because if people google it, they find the link here. Hurrah! Urban is the sort of place where we like sniggering at women in the public eye being utterly humiliated by their ex-lovers. Hahahahaa. And look, we can laugh at their sexual technique too. Hahahaha.
> 
> Fucking hell
> (@this thread, not you)


 
Must admit I was a bit tipsy when I posted last night, and cringing somewhat at my comments now


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Must admit I was a bit tipsy when I posted last night, and cringing somewhat at my comments now


Just delete them, then.


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I don't have a telly but I read reasonably light books soooo......


 
I wasn't having a go at you, I was having a go at the whole bloody thread.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2012)

tommers said:


> I wasn't having a go at you, I was having a go at the whole bloody thread.


 
No, I wasn't having a go at you either. 
Silly thread


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

And can I just point out, saying "who cares" isn't an appropriate comment in these circumstances.  You might think it makes you seem less interested in "celebrity culture", but that's not the point.  A woman has had what she thought was an intimate moment shared with the world in a humiliating way.  The issue here is about the misogyny and just basic lack of decent human respect that led her ex-boyfriend to think it was acceptable to do that.  Who cares about that, eh?  Even if you don't like her music and don't watch X Factor, saying "who cares" about this just makes you look like an arse at best, frankly.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

It's not very good for porn is it? 

*bimbles off to watch some proper stuff*


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

The link needs to be deleted, and anyone considering clicking it should think about what that act entails.  Given that this video was made public against her express wishes, you are in effect colluding with what amounts to a sexual assault.

Still, "who cares", eh?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The link needs to be deleted, and anyone considering clicking it should think about what that act entails. Given that this video was made public against her express wishes, you are in effect colluding with what amounts to a sexual assault.
> 
> Still, "who cares", eh?


It went, I totally agree with you.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The link needs to be deleted, and anyone considering clicking it should think about what that act entails. Given that this video was made public against her express wishes, you are in effect colluding with what amounts to a sexual assault.
> 
> Still, "who cares", eh?


That's a bit of an exaggeration. As a previous victim of a serious sexual assault I can tell you I would far rather have a film of me giving a BJ all over the web than what happened to me.

I agree there shouldn't be a link to Urban though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks, Mrs Magpie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's a bit of an exaggeration. As a previous victim of a serious sexual assault I can tell you I would far rather have a film of me giving a BJ all over the web than what happened to me.


I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. I'm not trying to trivialise anyone's experiences. I think we can agree on what amounts to assault and breech of trust without having to discuss a sliding scale of severity, though.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's a bit of an exaggeration. As a previous victim of a serious sexual assault I can tell you I would far rather have a film of me giving a BJ all over the web than what happened to me.


 
Well so have I, but can't say I have much of a preference over being violated publicly in a video flying around the internet either.


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2012)

kittyP said:


> No, I wasn't having a go at you either.
> Silly thread


 
I've just realised I've got you confused with Yu Gi Oh too.  

Can this thread get any worse?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 23, 2012)

tommers said:


> I've just realised I've got you confused with Yu Gi Oh too.


 
i do this too  blame the catavars


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 23, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i do this too  blame the catavars


 
Tbf, I confuse us too.


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2012)

No idea who Tulisia is, but I did end up reading the tweets of one Leon Knight in response to it.

Leon Knight is, it seems, a no-mark English footballer playing for Glentoran in the Irish league.

He's also a repugnant misogynistic little shit.



> @*officialtulisa* in the first 25 seconds of the video what are u doing. Lol #*deadhead*





> @*officialtulisa* 49 seconds gone and u just mouthed it #*hallelujah* ..... Wait a min tulisa can't u spit lmfao #*deadhead*





> http:/ blah people go check out the worst head in the world being performed by @*officialtulisa* .. Waste of time !





> Backstage tulisa ...... REALLY !! What kind of shit is this lol I thought only groupies act in such ways @*officialtulisa* lmfao this is jokes





> It ain't a sex tape tweeple it's a oral tape and a bad one at that the bitch can't even spit. Wrist game is DEAD!! @*officialtulisa* epic fail





> I must say your £ must be pretty strong cos websites r takin the upload dwn but bitch I've recorded it on my fone @*officialtulisa* lmfao





> @*officialtulisa* Did u really just whip out ur left titty lmfao oh lord. This ain't the Super Bowl bitch and u ain't no Janet Jackson lmfao





> Not once did u even attempt the deep throat what era you living in LOL @*officialtulisa*





> This bitch just got dick slapped lmfao .... Nah hold up lmfao did he just slap u with he's dick lmfao . Her reply to that was "stop it" LOL





> This bitch is moving like she's got no tongue .... Lick the fucker god dam it lol .... What's up @*officialtulisa* cat got ur tongue lmfao





> Guys cock must b a good 8 inches and this bitch has sucked about 1 and a half inches of it. @*officialtulisa* u need drop kicking





> Why not whip out both tittys @*officialtulisa* why just one lmfao


etc


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

Jesus Christ


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh. My. God. She's at it again 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ale-sex-lies-videotape.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

*JAN MOIR*



> *A modern-day morality tale of sex, lies and videotape​*
> By JAN MOIR​​Yes, it might please the ego of the man in your life, but it is a moment of passion that could come back to haunt you for ever. To hang around your reputation like a smog of smut for the rest of your life. In Tulisa’s case, it seems nothing more than a straightforward case of sexual trophyism.​Was Edwards always going to show it around, boast to his mates, whether she was famous or not? That is certainly how it looks.​So I really hope that girls in small towns, big cities and everywhere else all over the  UK take note of this ghastly situation and  the embarrassing repercussions Tulisa has  to face.​Not that she has any thoughts for them. Her feelings appear to be all for herself and her current plight. She’s not interested in  setting an example — perhaps it’s too late for that anyway.​And while she says that she is shattered, gutted and heartbroken, some have seen  her admission and her attempt to take control of the situation as a great moment for feminism.​I can’t see it myself.​Tulisa did it, then she lied about doing it, now she is portraying herself as an innocent victim. She takes no responsibility for her own actions, primarily for agreeing to the filming taking place in the first place.​‘I trusted him,’ she says, in an attempt to elicit sympathy and limit the damage. She also finds it in herself to issue a little lecture.​‘When you judge someone, it doesn’t define the person who you’re judging, it defines you,’ says The X Factor judge.  Poor little muffin. But she’s only got herself to blame.​


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Fonz pic


 

Make that smaller will you


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2012)

I think the world would be a much better place if Jan Moir didn't exist.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 23, 2012)

"Poor little muffin. But she’s only got herself to blame."

Fuck off Moir.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2012)

Tulisa'a blowjobs are just like her concerts. Nobody comes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I think the world would be a much better place if Jan Moir didn't exist.





stephj said:


> "Poor little muffin. But she’s only got herself to blame."
> 
> Fuck off Moir.


 
There's a post in the comments with 100+ likes disagreeing with her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

Ugh, I feel dirty reading it. People are SHIT.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I think the world would be a much better place if Jan Moir didn't exist.


I didn't read all of it, but is seems that her argument amounts to "she was asking for it".  Charming, Moir, now fuck off you attention-seeking troll.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 23, 2012)

I just realised I didn't know what this Jan Moir woman looked like. A wholly appropriate photo, I'm sure you'll all agree, on Google images


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I think the world would be a much better place if Jan Moir didn't exist.


 
There are always going to be people like her. The problem is the people who are willing to pay her to write this stuff, and the people who pay to read it.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 23, 2012)

this whole thing makes me feel a bit ill.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 23, 2012)

chazegee said:


> okay, hang on, i'm just going to watch it again so i can report accurately



Taking one for the team as it were.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

weepiper said:


> this whole thing makes me feel a bit ill.


 
Actually queasy


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

She was young and foolish but it's not like women don't hear plenty of cautionary tales of men/exes/etc posting up pics of themselves naked on the internet. I guess this will blow over soon enough (pun not intended).

Clearly she wasn't 'asking for it' but I'm guessing this will serve as a start reminder to a lot of young women not to let some player film you while you're on the job...what you really think he isn't going to show his mates? Put it up on the net? Delete it off his phone in case he loses his handset? I've overheard men discussing of someone has a tight pussy or not ffs. 

Not a nice lesson for Tulisa but a massive reminder to all that some people are shit and to watch yourself.*

*Jan Moir included.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> She was young and foolish but it's not like women don't hear plenty of cautionary tales of men/exes/etc posting up pics of themselves naked on the internet. I guess this will blow over soon enough (pun not intended).
> 
> Clearly she wasn't 'asking for it' but I'm guessing this will serve as a start reminder to a lot of young women not to let some player film you while you're on the job...what you really think he isn't going to show his mates? Put it up on the net? Delete it off his phone in case he loses his handset? I've overheard men discussing of someone has a tight pussy or not ffs.
> 
> Not a nice lesson for Tulisa but a massive reminder to all that some people are shit and to watch yourself.


 
Not that you're necessarily wrong about the blokes who do this, but that's a bit shit isn't it?

Basically "blokes sometimes behave like twats, so all you women should change YOUR behaviour and stop doing stuff you might enjoy"


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Not that you're necessarily wrong about the blokes who do this, but that's a bit shit isn't it?
> 
> Basically "blokes sometimes behave like twats, so all you women should change YOUR behaviour and stop doing stuff you might enjoy"


No, that's not what I said at all. I said if you like having some playa film you during sex then you have to accept that there may be some rather obvious consequences. If you're not famous then chances are it's at worst going to end up one of a gazillion videos on red-tube but still if you're that bothered about it then don't do it. Same as if you don't want people to see your tits don't topless sunbathe in your garden as someone might see; If you don't want to get stung by jellyfish stay out of the sea.

Of course you are welcome to do whatever you like but like anything you have to accept that there may be consequences and what they are/how bothered you are by them. TBF if I were her I'd be giving 'yes I did it, and what?' type interviews and shrug it off but bleating that she didn't know it could ever in a million years happen...dunno, seems a bit odd. Probably got told to say it by her publicist or something. Not as though it's some outré deviant sexual practice. She should be warning women off this massive bellend (sorry!) not worrying that a vociferous group of humanity are dissing her BJ skillz or insulting her 'honour' over it. Clearly the fact this is all over the net is much more of a smear on his character than anything.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No, that's not what I said at all. I said if you like having some playa film you during sex then you have to accept that there may be some rather obvious consequences. If you're not famous then chances are it's at worst going to end up one of a gazillion videos on red-tube but still if you're that bothered about it then don't do it. Same as if you don't want people to see your tits don't topless sunbathe in your garden as someone might see; If you don't want to get stung by jellyfish stay out of the sea.
> 
> Of course you are welcome to do whatever you like but like anything you have to accept that there may be consequences and what they are/how bothered you are by them. TBF if I were her I'd be giving 'yes I did it, and what?' type interviews and shrug it off but bleating that she didn't know it could ever in a million years happen...dunno, seems a bit odd. Probably got told to say it by her publicist or something. Not as though it's some outré deviant sexual practice. She should be warning women off this massive bellend (sorry!) not worrying that a vociferous group of humanity are dissing her BJ skillz or insulting her 'honour' over it.


 
You DID day that! 

And I don't think her reaction is odd or led by her 'people'. She seems sad that she suspected he was a bellend and she was right. Poor woman. And she's judging it right by not going "Yeah, so?" as you can see by the shitty things people are saying about her already.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> TBF if I were her I'd be giving 'yes I did it, and what?' type interviews


You seem to be massively missing the point. _She_ hasn't done anything wrong.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You DID day that!
> 
> And I don't think her reaction is odd or led by her 'people'. She seems sad that she suspected he was a bellend and she was right. Poor woman. And she's judging it right by not going "Yeah, so?" as you can see by the shitty things people are saying about her already.


No, I said that people should accept that there is risk involved in certain things and one should be willing to accept that there can be consequences to certain actions.



danny la rouge said:


> You seem to be massively missing the point. _She_ hasn't don't anything wrong.


No she hasn't, and I hope this guy is looking at a loooong dry spell with the ladies.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No, I said that people should accept that there is risk involved in certain things and one should be willing to accept that there can be consequences to certain actions.
> 
> 
> No she hasn't, and I hope this guy is looking at a loooong dry spell with the ladies.


And if you can't accept the consequences of SOMEONE ELSE BEING HIDEOUS then don't do it? 

As a link I've read said - this leak is unlawful. There should be consequences for him.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> And if you can't accept the consequences of SOMEONE ELSE BEING HIDEOUS then don't do it?
> 
> As a link I've read said - this leak is unlawful. There should be consequences for him.


Same as any human interaction really, this is just an extreme example. It's a big bad world out there.

And yes of course there should be consequences for him, I suspect there won't though judging from past similar stories.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No she hasn't


So there's nothing for her to "admit" to, is there?  So any response from her along those lines would be bizarre. _ She_ shouldn't be the focus of criticism here.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> So there's nothing for her to "admit" to, is there? So any response from her along those lines would be bizarre. _ She_ shouldn't be the focus of criticism here.




I don't recall saying she should 'admit' to anything (though iirc I spotted something online where she 'admitted' it was her, I didn't mention it though), and no she shouldn't but at the end of the day she _is_ the focus of the news story...Mc who? 

AFAIK I haven't criticised her, just said it's a shame that she didn't think of all those cautionary tales that we all hear and will probably end up becoming one instead - even if the lesson is 'don't give BJs to people that don't deserve it', a policy I try to abide by myself.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

You're nutty.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You're nutty.


But I'm also covered in chocolate and whipped cream.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> But I'm also covered in chocolate and whipped cream.


 
Alone and with no AV equipment, I should hope.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 23, 2012)

But she shouldn't have to listen to these cautionary tales.  What has been done to her is totally and utterly unacceptable.  I think basically shrugging and saying 'well this has happened before so tough shit' just plays into the hands of the arseholes who leak these videos.  Something should be done to make this sort of thing unacceptable.  You should not be posting sex tapes online without the permission of all parties.  End of.  It's not her fault, she shouldn't have had to 'think about the consequences'.  This is the fault of the person who leaked the video and it is they who should be punished appropriately.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2012)

We need some cautionary tales along the lines of ''I posted a video of an ex engaged in sexual activity online without permission and everyone called me an arsehole, I got fined, my parents disowned me and no one will have sex with me''


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I don't recall saying she should 'admit' to anything


You said she should be saying "I did it and so what?".


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You said she should be saying "I did it and so what?".


That's not what I meant, the cat is already out of the bag - I meant she shouldn't be playing the victim even though she is. I'm a big believer in always standing by your actions, even your foolish ones. 



purenarcotic said:


> But she shouldn't have to listen to these cautionary tales. What has been done to her is totally and utterly unacceptable. I think basically shrugging and saying 'well this has happened before so tough shit' just plays into the hands of the arseholes who leak these videos. Something should be done to make this sort of thing unacceptable. You should not be posting sex tapes online without the permission of all parties. End of. It's not her fault, she shouldn't have had to 'think about the consequences'. This is the fault of the person who leaked the video and it is they who should be punished appropriately.


That's silly, would you go out unarmed where there are polar bears? After all there are plenty of cautionary tales against that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's not what I meant, the cat is already out of the bag - I meant she shouldn't be playing the victim even though she is. I'm a big believer in always standing by your actions, even your foolish ones..


 
Ffs! She's not 'playing the victim'! That's what Jan Bloody Moir said! Wake up to yourself!




			
				stuffs said:
			
		

> That's silly, would you go out unarmed where there are polar bears? After all there are plenty of cautionary tales against that.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's silly, would you go out unarmed where there are polar bears? After all there are plenty of cautionary tales against that.


 
I don't really see how you can make that as a viable comparison whatsoever.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2012)

But she *is* the victim


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> But she *is* the victim


 
She shouldn't have been such a slut then should she


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Ffs! She's not 'playing the victim'! That's what Jan Bloody Moir said! Wake up to yourself!


Um, there are several quotes from her saying she's 'devastated' 'heartbroken' and 'not surprised', including a video she posted herself on Youtube. There are also rumours that it's a publicity stunt. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...563/Is-Tulisa-sex-tape-a-publicity-stunt.html

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...hows-her-and-ex-boyfriend-Justin-Edwards.html

Naturally no proper quality papers are covering it so apologies for the shit links. 


purenarcotic said:


> I don't really see how you can make that as a viable comparison whatsoever.


 
Ok, let's scale it back a bit - if you leave your bag unattended in a nightclub or pub, knowing that sometimes bags are stolen from pubs and clubs then you have failed to listen to the many many cautionary tales to keep an eye on your bag when you're out.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2012)

Her new single got it's first airing today didn't it?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Her new single got it's first airing today didn't it?


I seem to have heard somewhere it's about youthful indiscretions...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Um, there are several quotes from her saying she's 'devastated' 'heartbroken' and 'not surprised', including a video she posted herself on Youtube. There are also rumours that it's a publicity stunt.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...563/Is-Tulisa-sex-tape-a-publicity-stunt.html
> 
> ...


 
'Um' your fucking self. She's TALKING about a shit thing that happened, not wailing OH POOR ME FEEL SORRY FOR ME YES I'M OVER HERE BEING SAD. You're being really fucking weird about this


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Ok, let's scale it back a bit - if you leave your bag unattended in a nightclub or pub, knowing that sometimes bags are stolen from pubs and clubs then you have failed to listen to the many many cautionary tales to keep an eye on your bag when you're out.


 
I'm not sure that having your bag nicked is the same as having what you thought was a private sexual act posted all over the internet without your express consent. 

If somebody nicks a bag from a nightclub from somebody who left it unattended, and they are caught, it is they who are punished, not the person whose bag was stolen.  I believe if somebody has a sex video of themselves posted on the internet, it is the person who posted the video online who should be vilified and punished, not the person who took part in the video.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's not what I meant, the cat is already out of the bag - I meant she shouldn't be playing the victim even though she is. I'm a big believer in always standing by your actions, even your foolish ones.


That's my point.  What action do you think she needs to "stand by"?  

What do you mean "the cat is out of the bag"?   You know what the saying means, don't you?  That a secret has been made public.  Well, the secret made public here is not some wrong doing she was guilty of, but a private intimate moment that she had every right to expect was just that - private and intimate.  There is nothing for her to admit to, stand by, or reproach herself for.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> That's my point. What action do you think she needs to "stand by"?
> 
> What do you mean "the cat is out of the bag"? You know what the saying means, don't you? That a secret has been made public. Well, the secret made public here is not some wrong doing she was guilty of, but a private intimate moment that she had every right to expect was just that - private and intimate. There is nothing for her to admit to, stand by, or reproach herself for.


Which is why I am wondering why she did a video explaining herself as there was no need.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 23, 2012)

Probably advice from her PR people I would reckon.


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I've overheard men discussing of someone has a tight pussy or not ffs.


 
IME women are far more prone to discussing intimate details about their partners than men are.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

Corax said:


> IME women are far more prone to discussing intimate details about their partners than men are.


No.


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No.


Er, Yes.

You know what IME stands for, right?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2012)

Victim or publicity stunt tbh still on the fence on this one...


*shrugs*


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

Corax said:


> Er, Yes.
> 
> You know what IME stands for, right?


Yes, IME that's not the case. I have no idea the size dick of my female mate's blokes or their swordwork.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Which is why I am wondering why she did a video explaining herself as there was no need.


I haven't seen it, so don't know what its purpose is. Perhaps her record company thought tweens (her market) would in some way blame her, or think she was party to its release.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2012)

Corax said:


> IME women are far more prone to discussing intimate details about their partners than men are.


How often do you eavesdrop on conversations between women?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 23, 2012)

I for one don't know what all the fuss is about,She's been starring in videos with two massive cocks for her whole career


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Yes, IME that's not the case. I have no idea the size dick of my female mate's blokes or their swordwork.


Whereas I've been the only man in all female offices for a large part of my career, and the conversations have been eye-wateringly unpleasant.  Given that I'm admittedly a bit of an old-fashioned romantic about relationships, I've found it pretty abhorrent tbh.  There's been a strikingly vindictive delight in cackling over the perceived inadequacies of male partners in great detail.

Neither of our experiences are empirical of course, but yours doesn't invalidate mine, and vice versa.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

That's hilarious, Drink.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's run down some of the things we shouldn't do;

1. Film private moments with people we love and trust 
2. Get drunk
3. Walk down the street at night
4. Go to Kotzebue Sound without a Remington 180 .30-06

Because if anything bad happens it's our own fault.


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> How often do you eavesdrop on conversations between women?


See post above.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 23, 2012)

Corax said:


> Whereas I've been the only man in all female offices for a large part of my career, and the conversations have been eye-wateringly unpleasant. Given that I'm admittedly a bit of an old-fashioned romantic about relationships, I've found it pretty abhorrent tbh. There's been a strikingly vindictive delight in cackling over the perceived inadequacies of male partners in great detail.
> 
> Neither of our experiences are empirical of course, but yours doesn't invalidate mine, and vice versa.


I'm really pleased I don't know these women you have worked with. TBF I expect there's a skeleton of an explanation there - I don't think I would be mates with people like that. I've done a fair bit of office work though, and there was never anything like that.


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm really pleased I don't know these women you have worked with. TBF I expect there's a skeleton of an explanation there - I don't think I would be mates with people like that. I've done a fair bit of office work though, and there was never anything like that.


Maybe I've just been unlucky, but it's been in several different workplaces.

One thing I've noticed though, is that it's tended to be middle-aged+ women rather than those in their 20s and 30s.  No idea if that's a factor in some way.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You seem to be massively missing the point. _She_ hasn't done anything wrong.


 
Yes she has. She's had sex outside the confines of marriage. She will burn in hell.


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't we bicker over Stanley Kubrick again ? I'll be off to the suburban75 cat discussions till this has blown over.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure what the fuss is about you don't even see any gash


----------



## no-no (Mar 23, 2012)

Surely it's illegal to publish video's like this without consent? Giving him a good kicking is fair game at least.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 23, 2012)

no-no said:


> Surely it's illegal to publish video's like this without consent? Giving him a good kicking is fair game at least.


 
Not really, seems like 



> In the UK, it’s _unlawful_ to share a sex tape that involves someone else (without permission) in the sense that is breaches privacy laws, but not _illegal_ in the criminal sense.
> You can sue both the site that shows the video, and the person who released it. But is financial compensation after the video has been seen by the public adequate to repair the personal damages?


 
http://blogs.independent.co.uk/2012...ng-without-permission-should-be-criminalised/


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> That's hilarious, Drink.


 
cheers..... thought it would get up your nose but glad you saw the funny side


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

It showed you in a good light.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 23, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Not really, seems like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Financial compensation in the UK is strictly on an indemnity basis too, i.e. you get put back in the financial position you would have been in had the wrong never been done to you.  No punitive damages.  In a case like this, it's hard to see that there would be a large indemnity applied.

So what's your come-back?  Apparently pretty much nil.


----------

